# Soundkarte mit Boxen von Anlage verbinden



## stain (4. August 2007)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob das nicht besser in "Elektrotechnik" gehört hätte, aber dann kann dieser Thread ja noch verschoben werden!

Ich bin mit dem bescheidenem Sound von meinen PC-Lautsprechern nicht so wirklich zufrieden und wollte schgon immer mal den Sound vom PC mit den Lautsprechern der Stereo-Anlage verbinden.
Das Problem ist, dass die Anlage keinen Input hat, über den ich den Sound meines PCs einschleusen kann.
Ich will die Lautsprecher sowohl für meine Anlage als auch für meinen PC verwenden.
Am liebsten würde ich nicht erst die Anlage dazwischenschalten, so dass ich diese nicht immer am laufen habe und will sie auch nicht sehr gerne von innen irgendwie umbauen.
Die alten PC-Lautsprecher haben einen kleinen eingebauten Verstärker über den ich vielleicht das Signal verstärken könnte. (Diese könnte ich auch umbauen.)

Ich hoffe ihr habt verstanden, worauf ich hinaus will und kennt eine Lösung, dass ich den Sound aus der Anlage UND den Sound aus dem PC durch ein und die selben Boxen bekomme.


----------



## melmager (4. August 2007)

hmmm hast du wirklich kein auxeingang?

wenn du in deiner Anlage ein UKW Radio drin hast dann könntes du ein UKW Sender einsetzen die nomalerweise für MP3 Player gedacht sind um Im Auto die Musik vom MP3 Player hören zu können.


----------



## stain (4. August 2007)

Woran kann ich denn erkennen, dass ich ein UKW-Radio habe?
Ich kenne mich in der Beziehung reichlich wenig aus!

Einen Auxeingang habe ich ganz sicher nicht. Eigentlich bin ich darüber auch sehr enttäuscht.


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. August 2007)

Hast du ein Kasettendeck?
Wenn ja gibt es unter anderem bei Conrad und Pearl "Adapter" mit denen du MP3 Player (oder halt den PC) an dein Kasettendeck anschliesen kannst, und dann quasi deine Musik vom PC als Kasette abspielen kannst.

UKW Radio ist so ziemlich fast jedes Moderne Radio, also ich kenne spontan keines das kein UKW hat.

Direkt die Boxen an den PC hängen wird leider nichts, auser du kaufst dir einen Miniverstärker, die gibts mit 2x5 Watt schon für 50€, unter anderem auch wieder bei Conrad.


----------



## stain (4. August 2007)

Mit diesem Kassettenadapter habe ich es früher schonmal ausprobiert. Ist aber eben "Kassettenqualität". Gefällt mir nicht so!

Wie genau funktioniert das denn mit dem UKW-Radio-Adapter?


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. August 2007)

Ich denke du wirst über den UKW Adapter keine wirklich bessere Qualität haben. Die haben sich nur durchgesetzt weil die meisten Autos kein Kasettendeck mehr haben sondern nurnoch CDs und Radio unterstützen.
Und die Dinger kosten teilweise ja doch schon soviel wie mancher billige Miniverstärker.

Das ist im Endeffekt das selbe wie mit der Kasette, du schaltest dein Radio auf eine bestimmte Frequenz und hörst dann eben deine Musik. Die meisten werden zwischen Antenne und Tuner gehängt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. August 2007)

Die Quallität über Funk ist allerdings mehr als bescheiden. Da dürften selbst deine PC-Boxen besser sein. Bist du sicher, dass du keinen Eingang hast? Wenn nicht bleibt wohl nur der Verstärker oder neue Lautsprecher. Wobei: Bist du sicher, dass die Boxen und nicht die Soundkarte schuld ist?


----------



## stain (8. August 2007)

Also so richtig schlecht ist der Sound nicht, nur alles etwas Leise und zum "richtigem" Musik hören gehört eben ein fetter Sound!

Ich glaube ich habe jetzt aber auch eine Lösung gefunden. In den alten kleinen PC-Lautsprechern ist ja ein kleiner Verstärker.
Wenn ich jetzt die Boxen aufschraube und hinter den kleinen Verstärker meine Boxen von der Anlage schalte, sollte es ja eigentlich zu einer Soundausgabe kommen.
Da das mit dem gleichzeitigem Abspielen von Sounds auf den selben Boxen warscheinlich etwas schwieriger werden würde, kann ich mich auch damit abfinden einen Umschalter einzubauen, mit dem ich zwischen Sound aus der Anlage und Sound aus dem PC wechseln kann.

Für mich stellt sich jetzt aber die Frage, ob ich mit dem Mini-Verstärker auch einen gescheiten Sound aus den Anlagen-Boxen bekomme.
Ich weiß, dass meine Computer-Boxen 75 Watt PMPO (Keine Ahnung was das genau heißt, PMPO) haben.
Wie viel Watt meine Boxen der Anlage haben, weiß ich nicht. Steht nicht auf den Boxen und die Anleitung finde ich nicht...


----------

